# Reverse rotation router



## mach2_man (Mar 21, 2009)

I am building a duplicator that will cut two pieces at one time. I am trying to find a router that counter spins so I will have one router spinning clockwise and the other counter clockwise.

I have had no luck finding one. I know they are available but can't find any. I have read up a little on reversing the spin on a router but I am not sure if that is the route I want to go. Safety reasons and all.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BJ

Sounds like you are looking for more of a elec. mixer than a router  the kind they use to make cakes,etc...


=======





mach2_man said:


> I am building a duplicator that will cut two pieces at one time. I am trying to find a router that counter spins so I will have one router spinning clockwise and the other counter clockwise.
> 
> I have had no luck finding one. I know they are available but can't find any. I have read up a little on reversing the spin on a router but I am not sure if that is the route I want to go. Safety reasons and all.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Im new to routing and wood working in general so please don't point and laugh if this is silly, but would having one router mounted from under and one above in theory reverse the directly it will be feeding from and work in the same fashion? like I say if its a completely silly idea just ignore me lol


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums B.J. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

mach2_man said:


> I have had no luck finding one. I know they are available but can't find any. I have read up a little on reversing the spin on a router but I am not sure if that is the route I want to go.


Have you had any luck finding bits that cut the opposite direction?


----------



## mach2_man (Mar 21, 2009)

newwoodworker said:


> Im new to routing and wood working in general so please don't point and laugh if this is silly, but would having one router mounted from under and one above in theory reverse the directly it will be feeding from and work in the same fashion? like I say if its a completely silly idea just ignore me lol


The reason it won't work is because it will be incredibly complicated to build, will take up tons of space on the table, if it was an open bottom it would be plausible but I am using a downdraft dust collection. There would also be the issue of how it cuts. Since I will be cutting 3 dimensional from the top it would be nearly impossible to get the proper cut if one of the blanks were to be cut from the bottom, and then I would still have to worry about the swing issue, one would be swinging down towards the blank and the other would be swinging away from the blank. 
I had not thought of this option previously, it made me stop and think. But then I realized the guy I have building the dupe machine would strangle me if I came out with a change like that.



RustyW said:


> Have you had any luck finding bits that cut the opposite direction?


This was going to be another topic but since you brought it up. The only way to get reverse directional router bits would be to have them custom made. 
I came across Saburr Tooth bits and the pics look like they might be dual directional, but their website stinks so I was not able to look around. They seem to have good reviews but could not find any actual experienced reviews.
If anyone knows of a place that supplies quality bits that do both directions, I don't like to mix brands on a project like this, I would be very grateful.



Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the RouterForums B.J. Glad to have you join us.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*There are no routers that turn in the opposite direction. Period.*
Bits would cost a fortune to have made.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Reversing a universal (brush type) motor isn't a problem, just reverse the field connections relative to the brushes. The problem arises with the cutter, it would have to be custom made, unlike twist drills which are available for both directions and are used in industry where many holes are drilled at the one time, some going clockwise others anti-clockwise.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, now. I thought everything turned opposite directions depending on which side of the equator you were on.:jester: Naw..airplanes would fall out of the sky...or fly backwards.:blink:

Seriously, I'm glad you abandoned the idea. Even if it were economically possible, it would seem to be incredibly dangerous.

Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BJ

They now make and sell a power hand saw just that way maybe it time they may do the same for the router but I don't think so right now..

They do it all the time in the big wood mill shops but with 2 or more router motors..lots of luck with your quest.. 

========


----------



## Ray Bazil (Jan 13, 2010)

You might be better off mounting your routers over top of a two tier table (one piece on the bottom and one on the top). Each tier would have to be angled slightly relative to the pivot point for the routers. You would connect them together on one carriage that would slide in and out and move up and down you could use a linkage to rotate them positionally but the pivot point for the router carriage would have to be a long way from the router to minimize the distortion. You have picked a really challenging problem. Have you considered doing a CNC router instead?
Ray


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (May 17, 2011)

RustyW said:


> Have you had any luck finding bits that cut the opposite direction?





mach2_man said:


> This was going to be another topic but since you brought it up. The only way to get reverse directional router bits would be to have them custom made.


Actually, having some experience with such things (see my introductory post if you are so inclined), I immediately thought about milling bits. Some of the more aggressive carbide bits I use are quite similar to some of the less aggressive wood bits for my router. They are available with both 1/4" and 1/2" shanks and in "left-handed" versions. I have used milling bits in a woodworking router to shape aluminum; why not use them in a router to shape wood?

You might consider getting a mandrel (with a 1/2" shank) that will mount "shaper-style" bits. (I use these in a metal mill, why not in a router?) They would let you use "carbide insert" type bits that could be "turned over" to get a left-handed cut. You could also "grind your own profile" pretty easily if you were using inserts (note: at the speeds your router turns, you'd want to be VERY careful with the grinding to get all the "teeth" the same size and shape -- make a jig!) Do keep in mind that any mandrel bits or any non-center-cutting milling bits will not "plunge cut"; you will have to "work from an edge" with these.

Also, there is a series of "Left Hand Plunge Router Bits" available if "straight" cuts are what you want. Being new here, I cannot post the link directly; however, if you go to "dubU, dubU, dubU dot toolstoday dot com" and do a search for "left hand router bits" you should find a number of bits, including one dovetail, made by Amana Tool. (Note: for some reason, if you search for "lefthand router bits" instead of "left hand router bits" the dovetail bit doesn't show up -- go figure!)

Hopefully, this post isn't too late to help with your project!

-101-


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

There are many left handed cutters, certainly not for all occasions, but straight and dovetail cutters, e.g. are available.
I'd be more concerned with the collet and other stuff loosening, if all the stuff under load, were not also reverse threaded.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Say what,,,I have not seen one router that can turn a bit in reverse so why would you every want to buy one. mill yes drill motor yes but for a router NO.


=====


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not garden variety, as mentioned, but SET, Onsrud, Amana, WMC et.al are sources for counter-rotating (left handed) bits.
Lots of surprises in RouterDom.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd like to see a sketch of the proposed machine. I don't understand why a reverse turning router is needed. Thanks.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

There ARE router _*motors*_ which turn in either direction, however, they are specifically built for use on pin routers and CNC routers - those are also the tools that LH bits are made for. As to two cutters running in opposite directions, that is also exactly how industrial parts copiers (the sort of tools which are used to produce flat chair legs, etc in the furniture industry) work - the workpiece is attached to a template which runs between two vertical spindles which are pneumatically held onto the template. Biggest problem with industrial LH motors is that the tool holders, collets, etc are only are made for RH rotation so they need to be clamped up very tightly and checked regularly.

If an 18,000 rpm motor can't be found why doesn't the OP consider the approach once used in smaller industrial overhead pin routers, a 3000 rpm (in USA 3600 rpm) induction motor with a drive pulley attached, a flat belt and a second spindle with a larger pulley on top. The circumference ratio 1:6 would give a spindle speed of 18,000 rpm (21,600rpm in the USA) which is adequate for many tasks and which is about as fast as you can go on steel bearings (24,000 rpm really needs ceramics or other technology bearings)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reverse rotating router motors and bits are for special built production machines only. There is no advantage in using them. Router rotation direction is a world wide standard that some engineers decided to ignor in order to sell expensive bits and parts. This is why you find signs in most industrial tool rooms with sayings like: "Flush twice, it's a long way to the Engineering Department" or: "Let's play Engineer. You design something wrong and I'll make it work."


----------



## Leswilliams (May 22, 2019)

*Reverse run on router*

I bought the snauzer on eBay it came running in reverse I’m trying to reverse it no luck so far 
[email protected]


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Leswilliams said:


> I bought the snauzer on eBay it came running in reverse I’m trying to reverse it no luck so far
> [email protected]


Is Snauzer the brand name of the router? Also is it a router or a spindle?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don’t routers run in reverse in Australia? :grin:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, This old thread almost brought a tear to my eye. Lots of friends in this conversation who have passed on.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Wow, This old thread almost brought a tear to my eye. Lots of friends in this conversation who have passed on.


Yikes , that would be depressing. I wish you guys weren’t so darn old sometimes


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Don’t routers run in reverse in Australia? :grin:


No, because our power system is reversed!


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

it's impossible, unless you have the system custom made from a manufacturer, it would be VERY unsafe for someone to try this without the proper skills. the fan in the router would also have to be reversed, as well as the threads on the armature and chuck,(you can't have that loosing up because of the reverse rotation). and you'd have to have special bits made..


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

RJM said:


> I'd like to see a sketch of the proposed machine. I don't understand why a reverse turning router is needed. Thanks.


Have you seen a dual headed shaper ?


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

I am currently running a counter clock wise router to install into my holzher bander ... They make a reverse cut blade of the bottom trim router ... I am switching the start wires and that changes the direction of the router ... this is a makita trim router. Holzher doesn’t make the router anymore and no more to be bought so no option ...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

The last time I used an edge hander in commercial the edge banded was a cutoff wheel and the blades alone were $175 and the cutoff tool was $375....

Have you checked Woodweb or ebay for a used part? Or checked into a rebuilt unit?


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> The last time I used an edge hander in commercial the edge banded was a cutoff wheel and the blades alone were $175 and the cutoff tool was $375....
> 
> Have you checked Woodweb or ebay for a used part? Or checked into a rebuilt unit?


Been searching for 2 years. Have to buy another old machine for parts. This is the bottom trim router not cut off those all work


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

Rhickman said:


> View attachment 396741
> View attachment 396742
> View attachment 396743


Because there are so many people out there with these old machines. I’m going to say this is a Holzher 1403. Replaced lower trim router with a makita rt0701c 
You have to take the unit apart 
Disconnect the wires to the coil and swap them one of the wires goes to a brush the other is a power feed. And this will swap the rotation of the motor ... 

As for fittings. Holzher uses a metric Colette but you can buy a 1/4 extension that will adjust to the metric bit. Put some lock tight on the threads and crank her down ... 

The base make sure everything is centered there is some adjustment room on the machine but not a lot ... the base from router is aluminum so it’s easy to drill and thread. ... 


good luck


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm confused. Is this the cutter outside the machine or after it enters?

The last one I ran was a Cehisa ep10. It may be different setup....


----------



## Rhickman (Dec 16, 2020)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> I'm confused. Is this the cutter outside the machine or after it enters?
> 
> The last one I ran was a Cehisa ep10. It may be different setup....


This is the underside flush trim router. ... last stage on this machine since it doesn’t have a polisher


----------



## Madrid1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

mach2_man said:


> I am building a duplicator that will cut two pieces at one time. I am trying to find a router that counter spins so I will have one router spinning clockwise and the other counter clockwise.
> 
> I have had no luck finding one. I know they are available but can't find any. I have read up a little on reversing the spin on a router but I am not sure if that is the route I want to go. Safety reasons and all.
> 
> ...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Madrid1969


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

AxlMyk said:


> *There are no routers that turn in the opposite direction. Period.*
> Bits would cost a fortune to have made.


I have had success in finding reverse bits, they are only a couple dollars more than the forward spin bits in quantity (100)... This is the guy that hooked me up...
Chuck Hicks
Southeast Tool, Inc
[email protected]
Web www.southeasttool.com

Unfortunately, I still have no lead on a reverse rotation router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @PostMo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @PostMo , welcome to the forum.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

mach2_man said:


> I am building a duplicator that will cut two pieces at one time. I am trying to find a router that counter spins so I will have one router spinning clockwise and the other counter clockwise.
> 
> I have had no luck finding one. I know they are available but can't find any. I have read up a little on reversing the spin on a router but I am not sure if that is the route I want to go. Safety reasons and all.
> 
> Thanks.


Stop looking as you will never find one and even if you did there are no cutters for it, you will have to think of a solution that uses two normal routers. N


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

My job involves rounding over many thousands of small (2x3 inches) wooden parts. I have a VERY custom setup that's pushing small pieces through a table mounted router very quickly. Currently, I'm processing about 2 pieces per second. It's taken me about 6 years to get to this point. In order to process both sides of my piece, I currently have to put them through the machine twice. This turns out to be quite expensive in terms of labor, so I'm ready to spend the money necessary to fix this problem for real. The simplest way to optimize would involve a second router on the other side of the track spinning in a reverse direction. I've found a supplier for reverse bits. I understand that there are spindles that allow for reverse rotation, but I don't know how to mount them under the table in a way that I can easily adjust the height of the blade. I really like the SawStop router table lift that I got but I don't think it will mount a spindle, though the Jessum looks nice too. I've heard that you can mess with the wires inside a router to reverse the rotation, and this sounds doable, but there may be issues with the bit mount loosening up over time and I'm not sure if it would affect the life time of the router. Ideally, I think, a spindle mounted under the table sounds like the right approach, but I'm open to other suggestions. However, I don't know of a spindle mount that goes under a table in the same way a router table mount does. Any suggestions would be most welcome. If you want to propose a custom build, money shouldn't be a huge issue on this one. If anyone knows of a round spindle, that would also be super helpful. I'm not sure why they are all mostly square. No idea is too out there on this one.


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

Also, I've thought about a reversible shaper, but they all seem to be built into a table and I'm not sure how I would integrate that into my current table.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's possible to make a router run in reverse electrically speaking, but having someone well experienced in brush type motor service will be needed to change the internal wiring between the coils and brushes will be needed. An electric motor rewinding shop is my best suggestion for this. Then there is the problem of keeping the collet tight, since the right hand threads of the collet and shaft are going to loosen from vibration when running backwards, and you don't want a router bit getting loose at this speed. So a special armature and collet, both with left hand threads is going to be needed. If you find a source for these, you had better buy extras, since the tooling costs to make these special one off is going to be very high. Then there is the soft start circuit in the router that will likely need to be made special with different components. 

I have no one to suggest for getting this done, except maybe the router manufacturer who sells you the router for the other side of this project. Good luck in getting this. Manufacturers don't like one-off specials. They interfere with normal production.

Charley


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

There is a way that doesn't involve a reverse rotation router.

Have one router below the table, one mounted above in the hand held orientation. But then the upper router is in the way of using push sticks etc? What are the dimensions of your pieces?

Edit: 
Oh I see you said 2x3 inches, what about length?

The normal router table fence, feather boards or rollers holding the work piece against the fence and from above holding it down. An added miter track that keeps a pusher centered? This kind of track:








Anodized Aluminum Miter T Track w/T-Bar Rail for Jigs Fixtures Sleds Router Tables and General Woodworking Made in The USA - Table Saw Accessories - Amazon.com


Anodized Aluminum Miter T Track w/T-Bar Rail for Jigs Fixtures Sleds Router Tables and General Woodworking Made in The USA - Table Saw Accessories - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




So it doesn't lift up. Seems like that could be fast.

How about a photo of the pieces you are making? Or is that proprietary etc?


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry Bob, I think I gave the wrong impression. The pieces are 2x3.5 inches in length and only 3/8ths of an inch thick. Overall, these pieces are VERY small. That is why this is so hard and non-standard. I'm currently feeding it with a custom setup using a power feeder. Does 2 pieces per second.


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

So I've found a reversible round spindle that's 3.1 inches, and a router table lift that accommodates 3.2 inch round routers. So I don't have a solution yet, but I'm getting VERY close.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You might want to look into using a spindle instead of a router. They can be easily reversed and are built for continuous use.


----------



## PostMo (Jan 13, 2022)

MEBCWD said:


> You might want to look into using a spindle instead of a router. They can be easily reversed and are built for continuous use.


I'm just trying to find a spindle large enough diameter to put into a router table lift. Alibaba probably has one, but searching for spindle brings up too many things. When I finally find one I'll post it here for posterity.

-Kelly


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

With variable speed and soft start routers these days, has any found one that is reversible so that 1/2 inch shank shaper bits can be inverted and run backwards?


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

I doubt that a bidirectional router will ever happen, there are too many issues with the concept. 
People having problems with bits climbing in collets are more common than most would like with the collet thread optimised to tighten with normal rotation, when you reverse rotation, the collet would want to release and throw bits. 
The armatures are normally advanced relative to the the field windings for better efficiency and more power in the normal direction of rotation, attempting to operate in reverse direction with the same timing in the armature would lower efficiency and output power. 
The motors are fan cooled with a fan integral to the armature, the blades being set to exhaust air toward the bit to try and keep dust clear and improve user view of the task, and also to avoid drawing dust into the high speed, minimal air gap motor. Being able to reverse the motor would suck dust into the motor and clog it fairly quickly.
Users often find themselves confused about appropriate feed direction differences between working on external surfaces vs internal surfaces, being able to operate the motor in reverse would add greatly to this confusion by adding another pair of potential scenarios to consider. 
Finally, what diameter bits would you want to be running, could the variable speed systems slow the motor enough to retain a safe tip speed while maintaining torque to do the job, overall efficiency and adequate cooling? Do you really want someone trying to run a router with a heavy bit hand held?
Manufacturers potentially could make a dedicated reverse rotation model with timing, collet threads, fans etc optimised for the reversed rotation, but that would be a very limited market in comparison to the regular models sold worldwide, and potentially a further source of confusion for those not knowledgeable about routers.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

As malb said, it is unlikely bi-directional routers will happen. If there is a need for this, looking into shapers will be your best bet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Reversing the direction would probably end up loosening the collet. It doesn't take much to do that because the difference between a loose and a tight collet is in thousandths of an inch. And the majority of bits are milled to cut in one direction only. They would easily bind., jump out of the collet and do major damage as it careened from on object to another in the shop, including you.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I can't imaging a good reason much less safe one for this to be done.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

malb said:


> I doubt that a bidirectional router will ever happen, there are too many issues with the concept.
> People having problems with bits climbing in collets are more common than most would like with the collet thread optimised to tighten with normal rotation, when you reverse rotation, the collet would want to release and throw bits.
> The armatures are normally advanced relative to the the field windings for better efficiency and more power in the normal direction of rotation, attempting to operate in reverse direction with the same timing in the armature would lower efficiency and output power.
> The motors are fan cooled with a fan integral to the armature, the blades being set to exhaust air toward the bit to try and keep dust clear and improve user view of the task, and also to avoid drawing dust into the high speed, minimal air gap motor. Being able to reverse the motor would suck dust into the motor and clog it fairly quickly.
> ...


Thanks for exposing all the obstacles in the way of the concept! You must have thought or read about this yourself!


sreilly said:


> I can't imaging a good reason much less safe one for this to be done.


There are two types of tool users: Those who use what's available and imagine something better and those who accept them as they are....


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

The question jogged some memory cells that are still working. See Reverse Rotation Router… from earlier this year.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

PostMo said:


> My job involves rounding over many thousands of small (2x3 inches) wooden parts. I have a VERY custom setup that's pushing small pieces through a table mounted router very quickly. Currently, I'm processing about 2 pieces per second. It's taken me about 6 years to get to this point. In order to process both sides of my piece, I currently have to put them through the machine twice. This turns out to be quite expensive in terms of labor, so I'm ready to spend the money necessary to fix this problem for real. The simplest way to optimize would involve a second router on the other side of the track spinning in a reverse direction. I've found a supplier for reverse bits. I understand that there are spindles that allow for reverse rotation, but I don't know how to mount them under the table in a way that I can easily adjust the height of the blade. I really like the SawStop router table lift that I got but I don't think it will mount a spindle, though the Jessum looks nice too. I've heard that you can mess with the wires inside a router to reverse the rotation, and this sounds doable, but there may be issues with the bit mount loosening up over time and I'm not sure if it would affect the life time of the router. Ideally, I think, a spindle mounted under the table sounds like the right approach, but I'm open to other suggestions. However, I don't know of a spindle mount that goes under a table in the same way a router table mount does. Any suggestions would be most welcome. If you want to propose a custom build, money shouldn't be a huge issue on this one. If anyone knows of a round spindle, that would also be super helpful. I'm not sure why they are all mostly square. No idea is too out there on this one.


I inquired recently about a reversible router and got called everything but foolish. Out of several discussions, the most critical design change would be in the collet. Either a left hand threaded nut and spindle or a bolt drawn collet through a hollow spindle would be the best options. Do a search of 'Reversible Router" for the particulars.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

RustyW said:


> Have you had any luck finding bits that cut the opposite direction?


I recently machined a piece of 4140 (gun barrel steel) to adapt the old style interchangeable Craftsman carbide bits to run at an extended height since I couldn't find a way to run them backwards, although it is possible to run then in reverse if the lock nut is threaded left hand when you make the spindle.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

Biagio said:


> The question jogged some memory cells that are still working. See Reverse Rotation Router… from earlier this year.


THANKS! This is the most intelligent response I've received. Search words do matter, but a good memory works better!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope you have a good machinist in your area. Without changing the threads, which means building a custom armature and shaft, I don't see how you can safely use such a setup. How big is this roundover? 1/8th or so? I can picture an automated jig that reverses the piece and sends it off into a second bit rotating normally, but I would not want to hand feed such a beast. The piece could simply make a right turn with a mechanical push lever, then routed "downward" into a second router turning in the normal direction. It would require devices to keep it aligned and pushed down.

I'm thinking it will take some time to engineer and manufacture such a device, so it will take a lot of time to amortize the expense if you're just talking about operator time to push the piece through a second time. I used to work with a guy who did production line engineering, so I know it can be done by rotating the piece and automating sending it through the second, regular, unmodified router. That's what I'd be considering. Perhaps a photoelectric switch that activates the kicker when the piece clears the first bit. Then rollers and a constrained pathway to move it through the second bit with sufficient down pressure. 

If your company worked 3 shifts, the amortization would go faster, but you're only talking a few seconds of operator time per piece. Perhaps you just need an automatic stacker to pile up the pieces after the first pass in an orientation that makes it easy and quick to send them through for the second pass. That might cut a few more seconds off the time to do the individual pieces.

No put down intended here. Really trying to think this through. With a computer controlled device, you are talking at least $50,000 and up for the device, and that's optimistic. But at least you could use conventional routers and bits and reduce the risk of a bit coming loose and bouncing off you and all the other things in the area.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Why not route long boards and then cut them to length? It seems it would be a lot quicker and safer than trying to do the edges on tiny pieces of wood.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

We certainly have enough 'reverse rotation router' threads but here's a commercial operation at Taylor Guitars where they have a reverse rotation router for their headstock trimming -


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

There were three active threads on reverse rotation for routers so they are now combined into one thread.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

PostMo said:


> My job involves rounding over many thousands of small (2x3 inches) wooden parts. I have a VERY custom setup that's pushing small pieces through a table mounted router very quickly. Currently, I'm processing about 2 pieces per second. It's taken me about 6 years to get to this point. In order to process both sides of my piece, I currently have to put them through the machine twice. This turns out to be quite expensive in terms of labor, so I'm ready to spend the money necessary to fix this problem for real. The simplest way to optimize would involve a second router on the other side of the track spinning in a reverse direction. I've found a supplier for reverse bits. I understand that there are spindles that allow for reverse rotation, but I don't know how to mount them under the table in a way that I can easily adjust the height of the blade. I really like the SawStop router table lift that I got but I don't think it will mount a spindle, though the Jessum looks nice too. I've heard that you can mess with the wires inside a router to reverse the rotation, and this sounds doable, but there may be issues with the bit mount loosening up over time and I'm not sure if it would affect the life time of the router. Ideally, I think, a spindle mounted under the table sounds like the right approach, but I'm open to other suggestions. However, I don't know of a spindle mount that goes under a table in the same way a router table mount does. Any suggestions would be most welcome. If you want to propose a custom build, money shouldn't be a huge issue on this one. If anyone knows of a round spindle, that would also be super helpful. I'm not sure why they are all mostly square. No idea is too out there on this one.


I've read through this lengthy thread and formulated a possible solution, given your bit is small enough to sustain full 25K speed. Find a suitable router without variable speed or soft start. Remove the armature and have a machinist reverse the fan blades if it can be done without fatiguing the metal. If the metal fatigues, it will be necessary to have a new one stamped. While removed, have a pair of flats machined in the spindle behind the nose and a collet nut star type lock washer made with bendable ears (similar to an adjustable thrust bearing nut washer) that can be placed between the spindle and the nut so that it can be locked in place relative to the spindle by bending the ears on both sides. This will positively prevent loosening. While all this is being done, figure out which wires need to be swapped to reverse rotation, and have the brush holder plate modified or recast to compensate for the lag angle change with the armature, if required. Cover the entire machine for safety during test run.


----------

